
Coding a Deep Neural Network to Steer a Car: Step by Step - olivercameron
https://medium.com/udacity/coding-a-deep-neural-network-to-steer-a-car-step-by-step-c075a12108e2?source=linkShare-fd8bc37755d8-1482381437
======
felixpl
Interesting, but I don't understand why you would use anything other than
optimal control algorithms for this kind of problem (and determine the
feasible directions/positions with neural nets).

